# Which TV Series Would You Revive?



## Benn (Sep 20, 2009)

It could have been cancelled yesterday, or 40 years ago, either way, what TV show do you miss the most?

--Clone High *sob* it wasn't fair... it.. wasn't fair...


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 20, 2009)

FIREFLY!


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 20, 2009)

Oooo....Good one!

Harvey Birdman, Attorney at Law.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 20, 2009)

I love lucy. Most I watch had a final episode that leaves no room for revival.


----------



## Aden (Sep 20, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> FIREFLY!



Done in one.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 20, 2009)

Aden said:


> Done in one.



Someone please lock this thread.


----------



## Corto (Sep 20, 2009)

John Doe
Firefly
Rome
Twin Peaks


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 20, 2009)

SeaQuest DSV, if the second and third seasons could ever be just forgotten.

Animaniacs.  'Nuff said.

Probe.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 20, 2009)

SpaceCases. i mean... were they ever rescued?? is Catalina stuck in Susies world forever? these things were not answered!


----------



## Azure (Sep 21, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> FIREFLY!


Yes.

Also, Cheers.  Witty social commentary in a bar setting will never grow old, and Frasier wasn't nearly as pretentious as he is on that other show.


----------



## Benn (Sep 21, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Someone please lock this thread.


 DX, lol, shut up and get to bed, Frenchie


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2009)

Arrested Development please :c


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 21, 2009)

Mr. Show?


I dunno


----------



## Jelly (Sep 21, 2009)

Upright Citizens Brigade


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 21, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Upright Citizens Brigade



Yeah boyee 




> [FONT=Gill Sans, Arial, Helvetica, Sans Serif][SIZE=-1]Little                            Donny is, quite simply, an inspiration to us all. The                            fact that a child could live with such an affliction                            as Little Donny Disease (_magnimus- obliviophallocytis_)                            and still carry himself with such courage and aplomb                            serves to embiggen all of us and allows us to, yes,                            hope against hope for a cure for this terrible disease.                            Donny, seen here with his father, is at heart a plucky                            kid who somehow manages to struggle day to day with                            a disease that none of us can even imagine living with,                            and we can all learn a lot from him.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Sep 21, 2009)

rockos modern life
catdog
hey arnold
courage the cowardly dog
jhonny bravo
kablam!
scooby doo where are you
rugrats
dexter's laboratory


x3


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 21, 2009)

Get a Life. Well, maybe ten years ago, but I really wish they would release the rest of the episodes on DVD.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Sep 21, 2009)

Two shows:
Hogan's Heroes, because I want to see Stalag 13 be liberated.
Mystery Science Theater 3000, because bad movies are still out there.


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 21, 2009)

Blackadder & Earthworm Jim


----------



## Dass (Sep 21, 2009)

Blackadder, Corner Gas, This Hour has 22 Minutes when it had Mary Walsh and Rick Mercer (Talking to Americans was/is hilarious), Kids in the Hall, and I'm sure if I was older than I am this list would be longer.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 21, 2009)

Whatever happened to Airwolf?

oh yeah, bring back Hogan's Heros, it was just funny.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 21, 2009)

Love Monkey.


----------



## TDK (Sep 21, 2009)

Johnny Zero, goddamn that Puerto Rican was a badass.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 21, 2009)

Ghostwriter. i loved that little spark, plus he might have fun going thru 21st century internet. its much faster than 20th century dialup XD


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 21, 2009)

MASH
my favorite tv show.....ever


----------



## Bandy (Sep 21, 2009)

*The Tick*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 21, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *The Tick*



The cartoon or the live action?


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 21, 2009)

The Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## Dass (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh, just remembered one.

Family Guy in its canceled state.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> The cartoon or the live action?


*Live action. *


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2009)

Sliders, but only with the original cast and without the "Kromag" storyline.


----------



## Carenath (Sep 21, 2009)

Surface
Invasion

Why does NBC have to ruin every decent show that comes out..


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 21, 2009)

Teddy Ruxpin.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 21, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *Live action. *



Patrick Warburton! *headbangs*


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 21, 2009)

_The Twilight Zone_, but like, stick to the old Rod Serling era style plots, keep the cheese.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Sep 21, 2009)

In b4 Naruto!


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh ya! Dark Angel, just to see Jessica Alba!


----------



## Dayken (Sep 21, 2009)

Either Quantum Leap or SatAM.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Sep 22, 2009)

Reading Rainbow
Wishbone


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 22, 2009)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> rockos modern life
> catdog
> hey arnold
> courage the cowardly dog
> ...


 
I wish to add Angry Beavers to the above collection of shows.



Lazarus said:


> _The Twilight Zone_, but like, stick to the old Rod Serling era style plots, keep the cheese.


 
The Twilight Zone in its heyday.... Not the 80's series.


And I would really like for them to put Cowboy Bebop and Trigun back on the television, along with the Big O, Neon Genesis Evangelion, and Paranoia agent.

I spent those summers well.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 22, 2009)

M*A*S*H <---Still watch and still enjoy
Quantum Leap <---They just pulled this off ION recently those bastards
Justice <---only lawyer show I've ever enjoyed
Ren & Stimpy <---how was that not said yet?


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, but mash final ep ended, they said the war did too. And when they did try (look up "aftermash") It failed.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 22, 2009)

Sailor Moon, only dubbed by a TOP Notch copmany like ADV.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Sep 23, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I wish to add Angry Beavers to the above collection of shows.



how could i forget the angry beavers, Daggett and Norbert


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 23, 2009)

I would've said Futurama, but that's going to revived.

Maybe Kyle XY?


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 23, 2009)

Freakazoid. Definitely. That's about the only one I can think of right now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2009)

Daria.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 23, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> Two shows:
> Hogan's Heroes, because I want to see Stalag 13 be liberated.
> *Mystery Science Theater 3000, because bad movies are still out there.*


 dear gods this one!   I want an MST3K to The Covenant.



Bandy said:


> *The Tick*


 The cartoon, right?


And I want them to finish Samurai Jack, dammit!  You cannot leave the series unfinished like that!  *RIP Mako :-( *


----------



## Elangeline (Sep 23, 2009)

Invader ZIM!! Bring back GIR <3


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 23, 2009)

Butt Ugly Martians. they never REALLY concluded it... the last episode was too opene ende3d 

also:
100 Deeds for Eddie McDowd. they only did up to 60 deeds left.


----------



## Aden (Sep 23, 2009)

Elangeline said:


> Invader ZIM!! Bring back GIR <3



I'd say let that one rest peacefully. The last thing we need are more INVADER ZIM GIR KAWAII GOTH PIGGIIIEEESSS people.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 23, 2009)

Animaniacs. Nuff said.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 24, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> Butt Ugly Martians. they never REALLY concluded it... the last episode was too opene ende3d



Holy fuck that show was terrible. A stray dog could puke up something better.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 24, 2009)

to me it was better than Zim. i loath zim.


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 25, 2009)

Daria. The one of few shows MTV produced that was actually pretty good.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 25, 2009)

Reboot.


----------



## Aden (Sep 25, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Reboot.



Oohhhhh gooodddd yeesssss

I watched that show religiously every day when I got back from school.


----------



## Benn (Sep 25, 2009)

Aden said:


> Oohhhhh gooodddd yeesssss
> 
> I watched that show religiously every day when I got back from school.


 
 I had completely forgotten about that SHOW!! Im changing my vote,
REBOOT (the one with the dinosaurs with army vehicles for body-parts ='ed WIN CITY)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 25, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Reboot.



This.  Never missed an episode.

Also, Roughnecks from Scifi.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 25, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Arrested Development please :c



Seconed.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 25, 2009)

futurama.
i know that there will be all new episodes next summer but they wil have new voice actors... so it wont be the same, that doesnt count for me =(


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 25, 2009)

I was just watching an episode 20 minutes ago... *Starsky & Hutch*!

ilu, Starsk... <3


----------



## Lillica (Sep 29, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> FIREFLY!



Definitely. Also I want more King of the Hill and Beavis and Butthead!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 29, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> Daria. The one of few shows MTV produced that was actually pretty good.


 TY


----------



## Lillica (Sep 29, 2009)

^^ and that


----------



## Aden (Sep 29, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> futurama.
> i know that there will be all new episodes next summer but they wil have new voice actors... so it wont be the same, that doesnt count for me =(



Nay. Fox caved. Old voice actors are back on.

I celebration danced irl


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 30, 2009)

i would revive "Garfield and Friends"


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 30, 2009)

Static Shock (not ALL the Bang Babies took the antidote)
X-Men Evolution (sure its "kidified" but they got facts straighter than the new toon is... id like to see them try the Phoenix Saga [they only 'touched' it when Jean lost control o f her powers]


----------



## kukuruza (Sep 30, 2009)

This show would be unequivocal FIREFLY!
_________________
[FONT=&quot]movie downloads[/FONT]


----------



## yak (Sep 30, 2009)

SWAT Kats was pretty good.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 30, 2009)

Another good one I thought off is "Married ... With Children." I love that show so much.


----------

